# buch: Netwerprogrammierung und Sockets



## youssef (17. Feb 2005)

Guten morgen alle zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch ein gutes ausführliches Buch über Netwerkprogrammierung & sockets ?. Links wären auch nicht schlecht.
habe ein paar Tutorials heruntergeladen und möchte mehr in das Thema vertiefen. 
ich bin kein anfänger und auch kein profi. schreibe momentan eine server-client Anwendung zur Visualisierung eines Prozess via Web.

Danke im voraus
Youssef


----------



## Grizzly (17. Feb 2005)

Hast Du Dir mal Java ist auch eine Insel: Kapitel 16 Netzwerkprogrammierung angeschaut?


----------



## Guest (17. Feb 2005)

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
das online buch habe ich schon heruntergeladen und das Kapitel 16 angeschaut. ich habe auch ein kleines englisches buch TCP/IP SOCKETS IN JAVA aus der Bibliothek ausgeliehen aber brauche was ausführlicher zu diesem Thema

Gruss
Youssef


----------

